# Could this be true?



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I found this interesting... If this is the case I must be leaving piles of deer around the woods. 

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2013/02/are-you-feeding-your-deer-death


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

My herd should be dead by now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If that article is true, I wonder how long before the deer that frequent my property will quit eating the leftover crab apples and the lower branches green growth on my Techny Arborvitae as well as the green leaves on the Rhododendrons. I quit feeding the birds and squirrels sunflower seeds and shelled corn last year as the already "plump" dear got most of it.
So far this year the deer seem to be doing quite well on the other food I mentioned. Guess I have some mutant deer on and around my home since I have yet to find any dead or skinny ones over the past fifteen years. Maybe the unhealthy diet supplement I provided them has revised their digestive system.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That was about the dumbest article that I've ever read. I guess all of the deer that come out to eat in corn/bean fields in the evening are committing suicide.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Of course it could be true and I'm sure it is true to varying degrees.

I think the difficult part is to paint all deer with all supplemental feeding with one big brush. I'm sure it varies from deer to deer and their typical yearly diet. Deer living in the corn field flats of the Midwest probably are not as adversely affected while deer in mountains or maybe even the SE part of Ohio could be more affected. I don't know, I am not trained as a animal biologist, I am just a hunter.

If you just do a simple search on this subject you will find article after article, written by biologist and veterinarians that all have the same conclusions. 

To read all of these findings from all of these people that are trained in the animals sciences and just dismiss them as stupid, would be ......stupid.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Fatten them up I have a large freezer. Plus my may not run as far when I shoot them.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> If that article is true, I wonder how long before the deer that frequent my property will quit eating the leftover crab apples and the lower branches green growth on my Techny Arborvitae as well as the green leaves on the Rhododendrons. I quit feeding the birds and squirrels sunflower seeds and shelled corn last year as the already "plump" dear got most of it.
> So far this year the deer seem to be doing quite well on the other food I mentioned. Guess I have some mutant deer on and around my home since I have yet to find any dead or skinny ones over the past fifteen years. Maybe the unhealthy diet supplement I provided them has revised their digestive system.


I did read an article, years ago, that said if deer are eating Rhododendron leaves then they are, in fact, starving. Rhodo leaves have almost no nutritional value, they are almost all fiber, and actually "rob" deer of any nutritional browse they might have found prior.



supercanoe said:


> That was about the dumbest article that I've ever read. I guess all of the deer that come out to eat in corn/bean fields in the evening are committing suicide.


That's the part that struck me as well. The deer around here really whack the crap out of any corn left standing, or target corn and soybean "leavings" in the field. As does everything else living out there that isn't a pure carnivore! 



Lundy said:


> Of course it could be true and I'm sure it is true to varying degrees.
> 
> I think the difficult part is to paint all deer with all supplemental feeding with one big brush. I'm sure it varies from deer to deer and their typical yearly diet. Deer living in the corn field flats of the Midwest probably are not as adversely affected while deer in mountains or maybe even the SE part of Ohio could be more affected. I don't know, I am not trained as a animal biologist, I am just a hunter.
> 
> ...


A good point Lundy. The situation I referred to above is in an area with a lot of farms that have row crops, corn and soybeans. My BIL has a place in SE OH (Washington Cty) to hunt. For quite a few years all the open land was pasture for beef cattle, other than the bottom land right along the Muskingum River that was planted to corn. The past 2 years the farm we hunt has planted 2 plots of corn, primarily as feed for their beef cattle. You know, feed the cattle on graze, hay and silage until they're pretty much grown, then throw the corn to them when you need to finish them and get the marbling in the meat. 

Well, it didn't take the deer long to zero in on the corn. As far as my BIL knows, corn had not been planted on that farm in his memory, which covers 40+ years. So, quite a few generations of deer. I've read that if a strange crop is planted in an area, the deer might not know that it's good to eat right off the bat. They have to learn this. Of course, corn may have been planted somewhere in the area, although we never saw it, and they already knew what it was.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the part I loved the most was his recommendation to "Drop a few acres of trees" WOW. That is exactly what I want to do, go into my hunting area and start dropping trees. I have to say that article is ridiculous in all aspects.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've read plenty of research on this subject. A major switch in diet during winter stress can be harmful to deer under certain conditions. It's not just corn that can cause this. This occurs in deer herds in environments different from Ohio. Harder winters and poor nutrition being two determining factors. The article states that deer live on a "diet of twigs and dead leaves". The 100 or so stomachs that I have examined from dead deer in November, December, and January lacked "twigs and dead leaves". Nearly 100% do contain some amount of corn. Corn is an important source of carbs in Ohio's herd during winter. This article is simply stupid to print to a mass audience. It only applies in very specific circumstances. And some us do have an education in biology.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

It definitely will depend on the region, or even property.

I think there is also a big difference on the effect on deer between someone spinning corn with a feeder one or two pounds a day and someone dropping 50 gallon bags of corn in a pile. Spinners keep the deer from getting all that much corn at once, and are usually being run for several months if not year round so there is not system shock,


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't believe I took the time to read that BS.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bazzin05 said:


> I think the part I loved the most was his recommendation to "Drop a few acres of trees" WOW. That is exactly what I want to do, go into my hunting area and start dropping trees. I have to say that article is ridiculous in all aspects.


That's actually not a bad idea provided that you have the acreage to do so. A few years ago my friend sold the timber rights on a 10 acre parcel. The timber cutters were still working that year when bow season came in. I figured it was hopeless, but set up as close to the adjoining property as possible. As soon as the chainsaws shut down, and even before all the vehicles had pulled out, deer began filtering out of that neighboring property going for the tree tops that had been felled. The next year all the underbrush started growing up, providing low level browse and bedding areas. The place became a deer magnet! Saw some awesome deer in there. Unfortunately, he's now sold the property and I can't hunt there anymore!


----------

